# Spanish Beds



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

Ok, this is really silly but it's driving me mad. :wacko::wacko:
Why are Spanish beds sold without headboards and why do they buy headboards, to then fix them to the walls.?????


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fhanrah said:


> Ok, this is really silly but it's driving me mad. :wacko::wacko:
> Why are Spanish beds sold without headboards and why do they buy headboards, to then fix them to the walls.?????


 Well, I don't know the answer to that. We have 4 beds in our house, all with hand me down headboards from my husband's Spanish family and I've never bought a bed or headboard here.
We all need to sound off about things now and again, but I'm betting you'd agree it's probably best to put the headboard situation to one side and focus on the good people, great countryside, cheap food or whatever it was that brought you to Spain in the first place, isn't it?I have heard that the beds are different sizes here to those usually found in the UK. Is that right?


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I don't know the answer to that. We have 4 beds in our house, all with hand me down headboards from my husband's Spanish family and I've never bought a bed or headboard here.
> We all need to sound off about things now and again, but I'm betting you'd agree it's probably best to put the headboard situation to one side and focus on the good people, great countryside, cheap food or whatever it was that brought you to Spain in the first place, isn't it?I have heard that the beds are different sizes here to those usually found in the UK. Is that right?


As I said It's a silly question, but what ever way I sleep, my pillow end up been stuffed down between the back of the bed and the headboard and it drives me mad {deeper issues I'm guessing}, I will be replacing our bed, but I had to ask.


----------



## Mud (Oct 9, 2013)

this is the first i hear of it! weird! there must be some advantage for it to be done that way ?


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

fhanrah said:


> As I said It's a silly question, but what ever way I sleep, my pillow end up been stuffed down between the back of the bed and the headboard and it drives me mad {deeper issues I'm guessing}, I will be replacing our bed, but I had to ask.


 and to your last question, Irish/UK beds are bigger


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

According to all thecharts I've seen, standard bed sizes in the UK are exactly the same as they are in the UK. You can buy them in different lengths, just as you can here.

https://www.housewow.co.uk/hw-Bed-and-Mattress-Sizes.htm

I have bought at least 3 beds in the UK, that I can remember, which did not come as a complete bedstead with headboard, but divan beds where the headboard had to be bought separately.


----------



## bobley (Nov 7, 2018)

They have huge beds in Spain. The previous owners of our house had a 1.8m wide bed. I wanted to have a particular mattress the same as one I'd bought in the UK so I orderred it from the firms Spanish subsidiary in UK king size (5ft / 150cm) I then realised that in Spain most beds are140/160/180/200 wide and then either 180 or 200cm long. Fortunately Conforama are quite useful and then searched their Palma stock and quickly found a base in 150cm... problem is that now I could do with a headboard and I really dont like whats on offer. I'll have to buy a 160cm version too. I'm sure something will turn up in time.... and then I'll head down to the ferreteria and bodge some method of attaching it to the bed base!!!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

My bed was bought in Spain and is 1.9 x 2m and has the headboard incorporated. It's just a question of finding what you want.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The ones with separate headboards are most commonly found in hotels. All our beds have headboards attached and are on frames with "somiers" and this includes the bases left by the previous owners.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> According to all thecharts I've seen, standard bed sizes in the UK are exactly the same as they are in the UK. You can buy them in different lengths, just as you can here.
> 
> https://www.housewow.co.uk/hw-Bed-and-Mattress-Sizes.htm
> 
> I have bought at least 3 beds in the UK, that I can remember, which did not come as a complete bedstead with headboard, but divan beds where the headboard had to be bought separately.


Doh! Of course I meant that standard bed sizes in the UK are exactly the same as they are in Spain.

I have bought two in Spain in the last 12 months and in all the shops we looked at the standard sizes were 90cm wide for a single, 135cm for a double and 150 for a king size, although I know that different sizes are available if required.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

One good reason for having the headboard attached to the wall is that it is much easier to pull the bed out to clean underneath, and to clean the headboard properly.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

In our rental flat, two of the single beds have the headboards screwed into the wall but the frames separate. The double bed has the headboard attached to the frame.

Spanish beds are not necessarily the same size as UK beds though. Having lived in UK, France and now of course Spain, we have various sheets that are too big or too small for the beds we've had in different flats here. UK singles tend to come in 75cm or 90cm width, but Spanish can be 80cm, 90cm or 105cm. Perhaps to be more accurate, the most popular sizes in Spain are not the same as in the UK; for doubles, a UK King size will probably be 150x200cm and although that's available in Spain, the 150x190cm will be more common. This one is less odd when you consider the traditional difference in average height, and the greater influence of those tall Scandinavian IKEAs in the UK!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

A little-known fact as to why Spanish beds are more comfortable than those in UK/ Ireland-is because of the time difference they are designed to be comfy enough to give you an extra hours sleep


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

I have found that most rentals we have had the headboards aren't attached to the bed but are free standing. And we have just arrived at our new rental and hey presto! I find it strange, but can only assume it's because the beds are on metal frames. Hee hee, I find it funny to experience the differences. I wonder what they Spanish think of what we do! When my mum was alive she would have fixed it with a bit of 'no more nails'. !!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gazeebo said:


> I have found that most rentals we have had the headboards aren't attached to the bed but are free standing. And we have just arrived at our new rental and hey presto! I find it strange, but can only assume it's because the beds are on metal frames. Hee hee, I find it funny to experience the differences. I wonder what they Spanish think of what we do! When my mum was alive she would have fixed it with a bit of 'no more nails'. !!!


If you read Spanish, this is about what Spanish people moving to England find odd.

Among them, elecricity sockets, the lack of persianas, taps & the hours the shops (don't) open...

https://bristolenos.com/2016/10/17/11-cosas-que-probablemente-cambiarias-de-la-vida-en-reino-unido/?fbclid=IwAR1NE97xT6CHEsXfFq1w3flwhCcJByM2uXEy9j4Zh0g49Rzgei-vMcoTJr8


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> If you read Spanish, this is about what Spanish people moving to England find odd.
> 
> Among them, elecricity sockets, the lack of persianas, taps & the hours the shops (don't) open...
> 
> https://bristolenos.com/2016/10/17/11-cosas-que-probablemente-cambiarias-de-la-vida-en-reino-unido/?fbclid=IwAR1NE97xT6CHEsXfFq1w3flwhCcJByM2uXEy9j4Zh0g49Rzgei-vMcoTJr8


I say exactly the same as no. 11 about speaking to Spanish people on the phone!

I often wonder what Spanish people moving to the UK think about not being able to dispose of their household waste every day, but having it collected every two weeks (or even less frequently now, in some areas).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I say exactly the same as no. 11 about speaking to Spanish people on the phone!
> 
> I often wonder what Spanish people moving to the UK think about not being able to dispose of their household waste every day, but having it collected every two weeks (or even less frequently now, in some areas).


not to mention urban foxes, rats, etc because of the availability of free food in the waste on the streets.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> If you read Spanish, this is about what Spanish people moving to England find odd.
> 
> Among them, elecricity sockets, the lack of persianas, taps & the hours the shops (don't) open...
> 
> https://bristolenos.com/2016/10/17/11-cosas-que-probablemente-cambiarias-de-la-vida-en-reino-unido/?fbclid=IwAR1NE97xT6CHEsXfFq1w3flwhCcJByM2uXEy9j4Zh0g49Rzgei-vMcoTJr8


En una saldrá agua que proviene directamente de la Antártida y otra que sube desde el infierno. :bounce:

So funny, thank you!


----------

